# Viper 479V P C Remote not responding



## varn99 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 479V/P/C Remote for my car starter. Everything actually works except the 2 way does not tell you car is running or doors are locked etc....

I push the button to start my car, it starts, but the remote beeps 3x like it did not repond and the LCD screen will not show me the little smoke icon even though the car is running. Same thing with door locks, I push the button to lock the doors, they lock, but the remote beeps 3x and it does not show me on the LCD screen the doors locked even though they did. Any ideas? 

The only thing I have tried is disconnecting the battery for 15 minutes. Did not work. Is my remote bad? Programming issue?

Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

How old is the remote battery, it may be just about to die out.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

replace the battery


----------



## varn99 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've replaced the remote battery and still have had no luck. I know the battery in my car is about 6 years old and I was thinking about replacing that as I was having some trouble here in the cold winter of Minnesota. Think that would help?:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, 
Make sure to get the proper CCA (cold cranking amps) that is ratted for that auto. I'm not current on how to reset that unit but I'd also try that after words.


----------



## aphisiglovessae (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. Did you find the solution?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I recently installed the Clifford version of this system on my Tacoma... so far so good. Sounds like either the transmitter in the brain or the receiver in the remote isn't working properly. Have any of you guys with the issue tried another remote? Most of these systems came with only 1 responder 2-way remote (some had a second 1-way for a spare) but new 479 2-way remotes can be had online now for about $75. Might be worth a try.


----------

